# Mono vs. Florocarbon vs. Braided



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I've always used monofiliment line since I can remember. As I was looking at line for my new rod and reel I was confused with all the different kinds of line out there. Being a believer in you get what you pay for I almost bought a $30 300 yard spool of line, but I resorted back to the old trusty $10 mono line. I've never used the florocarbon or florocarbon coated or braided. What is the difference? I'm sure this has already been a topic, and if someone would like to just post a link to it feel free, but from my Blackberry its tough searching for things on this forum. Thanks in advance for any advice. 

D


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have all three depending on the situation. I use 4lb floro for jigging to go stealth, I have some 14lb braid for salmon/mac fishing, and 8lb mono on the minnow rods. I think each type has its place depending on what you plan on fishing.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

Its a fiddling issue. How much do you like to fiddle?

We tried braids when they came out, before they came out with reels desgined to use it, it was fine, nothing great, ditto flourocarbon IMHO.

I have flouro tippets but in all honesty its a question not of DO YOU NEED IT but one of do you like to fiddle?

I have size 32 flies too, but these days as my time grows shorter and shorter I find that if a fish won't hit a size 10 then to hell with him, there are plenty of fish that will, I go find them.

as said above, the flouro is great if you are finessing, the braid if you are chunking back into brush and junk, but for the money its hard to beat mono.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The way I understand it, the fluoro has less stretch and more strength than mono. It also disappears in the water because it doesn't reflect light. Apparently the light just goes right through it.

I do have a spool for my larger reel outfitted with braid for when I really wanna be able to pull a lure loose or troll. You don't have to worry about it breaking, but I think trout are sensitive to it, so its no good for really clear water and finesse presentations. 

I fish 4 and 6 lb fluorocarbon 80-85% of the time, and it seems to work just fine. It also seems to have less memory than the mono I used to use. Just buy the good stuff. I learned that the hard way. Trilene fluoro is HORRIBLE!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Just my opinion, but I've almost sworn off braid. It has torn up my guides on old rods to the extent that they will cut my line (even the braid) on a hookset. Back when I used it, there was an issue with it fraying ever so slightly and sticking to itself on the spool. It made for some awful casting, only after a couple of uses. Perhaps trolling with a baitcaster would be okay with it.

The fluorocarbon didn't impress me much and I haven't bought any for a couple of years, due to that. It broke often and didn't hold up well to the way I fish. I tried P-Line and Vanish and didn't like either. If someone who swears by the stuff can point me to a good brand of fluoro in 4lb, I'll give it another shot.

Of course, mono is what I cut my teeth on and it's been the most reliable from the start to the present. When I first started getting into larger fish, I had a few break-offs (never used the drag) and decided to get the beefy 10lb mono, which worked well, but has a lot of memory and is very visible to the fish. Spooked many a would-be trophy with it.

Some weirdo named brookieguy1 and his buddy FLYFSHR ( :wink: ), convinced me to get some smaller line and I've been in love with 4lb mono ever since. Cabela's Pro has been really good and I don't recall breaking off once since I started getting it. It's well priced too.

So I guess I'm a mono guy...I even use it instead of leader on a fly rod (sinking line) and it works just fine. I don't get the sweet curl at the end of my loop that a tapered leader will provide, but if its purpose is sub-surface, I don't see why it matters.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Packbasket said:


> Its a fiddling issue. How much do you like to fiddle?


 :OX/:

I like to fiddle.. and have fiddled with them all a time or two.



LOAH said:


> I tried P-Line and Vanish and didn't like either.


Ditto..



> So I guess I'm a mono guy...


and ditto.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I love P-line for vertical presentations and trolling. I do not like flouro for bobber or wacky rig fishing. It will sink rapidly. I also use braid for all musky fishing. I would not trust anything else than braid for those fish. I use 50# Spiderwire Stealth in the braid. 15# P-line for trolling/jigging and Flourclear for casting. I also like Berkley Sensation for bobber fishing. You will get 100 different answers for this question.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

LOAH said:


> Just my opinion, but I've almost sworn off braid. It has torn up my guides on old rods to the extent that they will cut my line (even the braid) on a hookset. Back when I used it, there was an issue with it fraying ever so slightly and sticking to itself on the spool. It made for some awful casting, only after a couple of uses. Perhaps trolling with a baitcaster would be okay with it.
> 
> The fluorocarbon didn't impress me much and I haven't bought any for a couple of years, due to that. It broke often and didn't hold up well to the way I fish. I tried P-Line and Vanish and didn't like either. If someone who swears by the stuff can point me to a good brand of fluoro in 4lb, I'll give it another shot.
> 
> ...


4# P-Line 
rocks you silly guy!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

LOAH said:


> Just my opinion, but I've almost sworn off braid. It has torn up my guides on old rods to the extent that they will cut my line (even the braid) on a hookset. Back when I used it, there was an issue with it fraying ever so slightly and sticking to itself on the spool. It made for some awful casting, only after a couple of uses. Perhaps trolling with a baitcaster would be okay with it.
> 
> The fluorocarbon didn't impress me much and I haven't bought any for a couple of years, due to that. It broke often and didn't hold up well to the way I fish. I tried P-Line and Vanish and didn't like either. If someone who swears by the stuff can point me to a good brand of fluoro in 4lb, I'll give it another shot.
> 
> ...


4# P-Line 
rocks you silly guy! Kind of pricy though. I'll give Cabelas Pro a whirl. If I break off a big brook trout I'll curse you LOAH!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

No lie, it's the bee's knees.

:? 

I just said "the bee's knees".

I might give the 4lb P-Line a chance. I've never used it, just the 8 and 10. The Cabela's Pro really is great line though. Just reload your spool now and then and it won't get brittle. I fought the biggest trout of my life on it (4lb) and thought for sure it would snap, but even though the fish got off, I still reeled in my blue fox.


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

I've messed aroung with several of different kinds of line and keep going back to good ol' mono, I have found it is the most user friendly for me.


----------

